# Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland



## Chee (Jun 22, 2009)

​
Johnny Depp is another creepy dude and Alice is an adult.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jun 23, 2009)

Ewwwwww, Tim Burton.


----------



## Iria (Jun 23, 2009)

I am very interested in this. Alice in Wonderland was one of my favorite books as a little girl and I am excited to see it through the freaky/charming eyes of Tim Burton!


----------



## Sine (Jun 23, 2009)

Although i'm not _overly_ fond of Burton (he's fine time to time) i'm looking forward to Mia's portrayal of Alice and then there's Depp & Rickman involved too.

Alice in Wonderland is a story i've always liked


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm interested in it as well.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jun 23, 2009)

Tim Burton/Alice in Wonderland is a perfect match.  Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Roy (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnny Depp always plays creepy dudes


----------



## Daron (Jun 23, 2009)

Burton's work doesn't fascinate me, or amuse me for that matter. However I'm willing to watch this only because Alice in Wonderland has always been something bizarre yet interesting. From the looks of it Depp is playing the Mad Hatter. Wonder how much screen time he'll get...


----------



## Bushin (Jun 23, 2009)

Interested, really interested! As a rule, Depp = "_a movie must see!_" Hope Burton can put a dark/sinister twist onto this tale. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

I heard that Mad Hatter (Depp) and Alice are gonna have some roooooomance.

But that's just what I heard.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm looking forward to it also mostly because Alan Rickman is going to be in it too


----------



## Wolfarus (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeah, i saw some pics of the actors and such in a USA today yesterday (or was it the day before   )  im going to go see it, just because i tend to like odd-ball stuff like this.

AiWL was already a bit of a trippy story, if ya think about it. Cant wait to see what TB has done with it


----------



## KakU Camui (Jun 23, 2009)

I...I can't wait 
I'm sure it shall be deliciously creepy! <3


----------



## Catterix (Jun 23, 2009)

Wolfarus said:


> AiWL was already a bit of a trippy story, if ya think about it. Cant wait to see what TB has done with it



Well it was written whilst Lewis Carol was high on pot, so yeah, trippyness would be expected 

To this day I find the most trippy version to be the Disney one, that film was bizarre. 

I'm worried that this film would look more threateningly trippy, than just cooky and a bit mindscrewy, and that it wouldn't work.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 23, 2009)

Phoenix said:


> I am very interested in this. Alice in Wonderland was one of my favorite books as a little girl and I am excited to see it through the freaky/charming eyes of Tim Burton!



really? even the pedo parts? the book is supposed to be a mindfuck in general anyway so...i look forward to it


----------



## Adonis (Jun 23, 2009)

Christ, can Burton give Depp a break? Not to mention stop making movies...


----------



## Grape (Jun 23, 2009)

I would like to see Burton direct Bale.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 23, 2009)

He's going to rape our childhoods with the weirdest shit ever made.


----------



## Mαri (Jun 23, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> He's going to rape our childhoods with the weirdest shit ever made.



Too late


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 23, 2009)

Never been to keen on Alice in Wonderland. But I wanna watch it if Burtons making it XD


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 23, 2009)

Ahh Johnny Depp is in it. It has to be good


----------



## Sen (Jun 23, 2009)

Well if Depp and Rickman are involved, I definitely want to see it   Also I rather like Burton, not my favorite but he definitely has created some amazing things imo, so I'll be interested to see it. :3


----------



## Valtieri (Jun 23, 2009)

I cannot wait for this lulz

Alice in wonderland was the crack our childhoods never had


----------



## Time Expired (Jun 23, 2009)

Jose said:


> I cannot wait for this lulz
> 
> *Alice in wonderland was the crack our childhoods never had *



 right? 

This is going to be a real nail biter.  Can't say I cared for what he did with Wonka.  Perhaps this will turn out better.  Hope so.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 23, 2009)

Johnny Depp always plays the creepy people .


----------



## Chee (Jun 23, 2009)

Bobblehead Helena Bonham Carter. LULZ.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 23, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland by Tim Burton.

*FUCK YEAH.*


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, I read about this a few weeks ago. Really interesting.

Tim Burton makes some of the most unique creations. Seeing his take on Alice and Wonderland, along with Johnny, Helena, and Danny, will be a blast I think.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Alice in Wonderland by Tim Burton.
> 
> *FUCK YEAH.*



I second that. Damn, I'm pumped now, gonna play American McGees Alice when I come home tonight.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 24, 2009)

Burton + Depp making Alice = .
Can't wait to see more.

He should totally do the American McGee's Alice though.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

I heard a film adaption of the game IS underway, with cast already selected. But, rumour is rumour.


----------



## Felt (Jun 24, 2009)

This sounds like it's going to be a hell of a trippy movie.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jun 24, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I heard a film adaption of the game IS underway, with cast already selected. But, rumour is rumour.



Yeah. It has been 'under way' since 2001. 
It ain't gonna happen.


----------



## tari101190 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Ahh Johnny Depp is in it. It has to be good


exactly...

i loved charlie and the chocolate factory, and most movies he's been in. so i guess this should ge good. i'm looking forward to public enimies too.


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2009)

Ohhhh I sense Burton's gonna make it a dark murder story  I like that 

Alice approves


----------



## Koi (Jun 24, 2009)

It's probably the added gap in the teeth, but doesn't Depp look like Elijah Wood here? xD


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 24, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Yeah. It has been 'under way' since 2001.
> It ain't gonna happen.



It'll happen one day.


----------



## dragonbattousai (Jun 24, 2009)

I saw the poster last night when I saw TF:ROTF and its under Disney also.  It was a plain poster, showing Alice on it and a green background saying "Alice in Wonderland." Didn't catch the date though.


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

I think this movie will be awesome 

Can't wait to see what Depp does


----------



## Mai♥ (Jun 24, 2009)

Who's the woman playing Alice?  :S


----------



## Rika (Jun 24, 2009)

^ Mia Wasikowska I think. Unknown for the most part. 



Things could get interesting


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jun 24, 2009)

Tim Burton making Alice in Wonderland? Let the nightmare ensue! lol.


----------



## Kameil (Jun 24, 2009)

WHY HASN'T CHESHIRE THE FUCKING CAT BEEN MENTIONED?!!!!


----------



## Stalin (Jun 25, 2009)

Fcuk I want to seee this. I liked charlie and the chocalate factory.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 25, 2009)

Kameil said:


> WHY HASN'T CHESHIRE THE FUCKING CAT BEEN MENTIONED?!!!!



I bet it's a cat with a glasgow smile.


----------



## tgre (Jun 25, 2009)

I heard this movie was going to be more similar to American McGee's MA/R rated game: "Alice" where the storyline of "Alice in Wonderland" gets turned on its head and everyone in it are mad killers etc.

If so... then I am so watching this.

If not, then I'll still give this a look-see since I never really minded Burton's works.


----------



## colours (Jun 25, 2009)

Chee said:


> I heard that Mad Hatter (Depp) and Alice are gonna have some roooooomance.
> 
> But that's just what I heard.



i've always wanted this


----------



## Rika (Jun 25, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> I bet it's a cat with a glasgow smile.



That would be fuckin' awesome right there


----------



## CalRahhh (Jun 25, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I heard this movie was going to be more similar to American McGee's MA/R rated game: "Alice" where the storyline of "Alice in Wonderland" gets turned on its head and everyone in it are mad killers etc.
> 
> If so... then I am so watching this.
> 
> If not, then I'll still give this a look-see since I never really minded Burton's works.



Yeah, my interest would definitely peak if it was more so based on that game. It's much more Burton style.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 25, 2009)

Rika said:


> ^ Mia Wasikowska I think. Unknown for the most part.
> 
> 
> 
> Things could get interesting



Ah good old fashioned Nightmare fuel.


----------



## Chee (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmmm...in a odd way, its kinda sexy.


----------



## Renreg (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm so excited for this!
The cast looks amazing, though not too sure about Stephen Fry being the Chesire cat, but no complaints about the rest.

Burton's films are always borderline surrealist with a gothic hint, so it's almost guaranteed that with such a surreal plot as Alice in Wonderland that it's going to be very dark and interesting.
Unlike Disney's version, which was made to appeal more to children. I imagine Burton's version will be quite frightening to the younger generation.


----------



## CelUchiha (Jun 25, 2009)

TIM BURTON pek
I'm so looking forward to this movie *_*


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Jun 26, 2009)

I really cant wait


----------



## Ziko (Jun 27, 2009)

I really can't wait either. Alice in Wonderland in Psycholand is an amazingly awesome idea, seeing as I've always found that story a bit creepy


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

I wonder if the Queen of Hearts will be obese. . .


----------



## Starrk (Jun 27, 2009)

tGre teh Disleksik said:


> I heard this movie was going to be more similar to American McGee's MA/R rated game: "Alice" where the storyline of "Alice in Wonderland" gets turned on its head and everyone in it are mad killers etc.



Not exactly.

Alice is admitted to a mental hospital after her visit to Wonderland. McGee's game took place in her mind. The 'mad killers' were Wonderland versions of the employees at the hospital.


----------



## Rika (Jun 27, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:
			
		

> I wonder if the Queen of Hearts will be obese. . .



Impossible 

There are two queens. The White Queen played by Anne Hathaway 
and the Red Queen played by Helena Bonham Carter.

So it's unlikely


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 27, 2009)

It's Tim Burton.

Then again, I don't see him making his live-in partner Helena dress in a fat-suit.


----------



## Willy Wonka (Jun 27, 2009)

Lets see...It's made by Tim Burton, check. It has Johnny Depp, check. It has a top hat, check. It has Johnny Depp wearing a top hat, checkaroo.

Yep I'm going to go see it >


----------



## Chee (Jun 27, 2009)

Helena is going to have her head digitally made larger. Basically, she's gonna be a bobblehead in the movie.


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 27, 2009)

Just as planned:ho


----------



## Sine (Jun 27, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> Basically, she's gonna be a bobblehead in the movie.



did you read the script pages or whatever


----------



## Renreg (Jun 28, 2009)

You can find most of the details on google or imdb.com


----------



## zantha (Jun 28, 2009)

i really cant wait to see the film. really the only reason i what to see it is becouse it is by tim burton. and jhonny depp of course.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope this doesn't turn out to be a shitty movie. and I hope that it isn't a musical.

the girl who plays Alice is pretty cute btw, good casting.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 28, 2009)

Chee said:


> Helena is going to have her head digitally made larger. Basically, she's gonna be a bobblehead in the movie.



Big head on an obese body?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 29, 2009)

so nobody touched on the pedofilia this movie requires, as i first mentioned?

there was an original alice in wonderland and a sequel, which were pretty good when i saw them as a child.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2009)

Bobblehead Bonham.


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm completly fine with adult alice, but mad hatter dep is just... Eesh


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Chee said:


> Bobblehead Bonham.



Creepy 

But it should be interesting


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm at awe at the big fucking forehead.


----------



## Starrk (Jun 29, 2009)

Like landing a Boeing 747 would be hard?


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Any released pics of the white queen?


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2009)

Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 29, 2009)

I expected white eyebrows.


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2009)

Yea, kinda sticks out like a sore thumb huh?


----------



## Mikaveli (Jun 29, 2009)

Ima be fappin to Alice


----------



## Chee (Jun 29, 2009)

Super Mike said:


> Ima be fappin to Alice



You can actually do it now for this Alice.


----------



## Rika (Jun 29, 2009)

Chee said:
			
		

> Anne Hathaway.



I like it . 

I guess they wanted something to pop, or else she'd look dull compared to the red queen. 

Why is she not a bobblehead though 




			
				Chee said:
			
		

> You can actually do it now for this Alice.



Because she is of legal age and not pixelated?


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## soulnova (Jul 1, 2009)

Truly, Tim Burton is the man for Alice in Wonderland, and I knew he would use Depp for the Mad Hatter. He should marry him for once! 

Anyway... I never liked the story of Alice of Wonderland. Too much crazyness for me. My mind imploded half the way through. At 6 years old I realized I would have killed myself if I was in Alice place.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 1, 2009)

soulnova said:


> Truly, Tim Burton is the man for Alice in Wonderland, and I knew he would use Depp for the Mad Hatter. He should marry him for once!
> 
> Anyway... I never liked the story of Alice of Wonderland. Too much crazyness for me. My mind imploded half the way through. At 6 years old I realized I would have killed myself if I was in Alice place.



Then you'd be worst if you played American McGee's Alice in Wonderland.


----------



## Avix (Jul 2, 2009)

Yeah, this is looking good with its All-Star Cast !
I mean Alan Rickman is the Caterpillar - ALAN RICKMAN !!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 2, 2009)

Hook-nose FTW.


----------



## Ziko (Jul 4, 2009)

I just want to thank all the people who talked about American McGee's Alice, because I had never heard of it before, and today I found it really cheap and thought I'd try it. I love it with all my heart...


----------



## Juanita Tequila (Jul 4, 2009)

Chee said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OH MY GAWD.  

She looks fucking fierce. I think I'm gonna end up loving this movie. :')


----------



## Dave (Jul 4, 2009)

i cant wait to see this, tim plus depp ha never yeiled anything bed, fro me at least


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (Jul 5, 2009)

For those of you that want the full script: Ivy

After getting it, you might wanna read some of the reviews here (or if you're too lazy to download like I was): Link removed


----------



## AliceXFleurXChan (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm very excited for this since AIW is my favorite movie of all time ever since I was 2/3 and Tim Burton is my favorite director and I know for sure it will be one awesome movie.  I cant wait to see Johnny Depp sing the unbirthday song


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 5, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I just want to thank all the people who talked about American McGee's Alice, because I had never heard of it before, and today I found it really cheap and thought I'd try it. I love it with all my heart...



Yeah I hear that a lot... it's quite the gem but most people don't seem to know it or have never played it.

I remember getting it for Sinterklaas (a Dutch holiday similair to Christmas/Santa Claus). That was almost 10 years ago (I was 10 or 11) and it scared the shit out of me everytime I played it, especially those disturbing kids in the school. 

But damn the artstyle and whole feeling of the game was just so overwhelming at the time.
Burton could perfectly turn something like that into a film.


----------



## Kagemizu (Jul 7, 2009)

just show me the Jaberwokee and the catepillar.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 7, 2009)

Just show me the Cheshire fucking Cat.


----------



## Renreg (Jul 7, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Just show me the Cheshire fucking Cat.



Played by Stephen Fry


----------



## Mystic Aizen (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't go wrong with Johnny Depp. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Muse (Jul 9, 2009)

This is gonna be sweet....I love tim burton films.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 9, 2009)

Renreg said:


> Played by Stephen Fry



Well all right then. Thank you.


----------



## Renreg (Jul 12, 2009)

Most_Valuable_Playa said:


> For those of you that want the full script: linkeee
> 
> After getting it, you might wanna read some of the reviews here (or if you're too lazy to download like I was): linkeee



Thank you very much, I now have the script 
I really liked it, it's not what I expected, but still very good


----------



## Necro?sthete (Jul 12, 2009)

Has allot of promise.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice in Wonderland teaser trailer

Awesome :ho


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 22, 2009)

Hmm, doesn't look as Tim Burton-esque as I thought it would.

Count me as interested.


----------



## Tony Lou (Jul 22, 2009)

What the hell were they thinking when they chose an adult/teenager/whatever to play Alice?


----------



## Koi (Jul 22, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> What the hell were they thinking when they chose an adult/teenager/whatever to play Alice?



This is what they were thinking:


> Alice (Mia Wasikowska), now 17, attends a party at a Victorian estate only to find she is about to be proposed to in front of hundreds of snooty society types. She runs off, following the White Rabbit (Michael Sheen) into a hole and ending up in Wonderland, a place she visited 10 years before, yet doesn't remember. Wonderland was a peaceful kingdom until the Red Queen (Helena Bonham Carter) overthrew her sister, the White Queen (Anne Hathaway). The creatures of Wonderland, such as the Cheshire Cat (Stephen Fry), Tweedledee and Tweedledum (Matt Lucas) and the March Hare (Noah Taylor), ready to revolt, wait for Alice to help them. With the help of the White Queen, the Mad Hatter (Johnny Depp) and the Caterpillar (Alan Rickman), Alice starts seeing flashbacks of her visit, back when she was seven.


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2009)

Eh, sounds like a fanfiction sort of plot. But I like Tim Burton so....


----------



## Chee (Jul 22, 2009)

Is there a different site other than IGN because the trailer is not working on the IGN thing.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3zz2l_ANe4[/YOUTUBE]

All the videos of the trailer gets deleted fast so this is the only legit one I've found so far that is still up :/


----------



## Rika (Jul 23, 2009)

^ Aww, it's not available for me


----------



## Chee (Jul 23, 2009)

Yea, fucking Youtube keeps removing them.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 23, 2009)

You can watch it here: 

Trailer looks good and the story is promising. I don't like the Mad Hatters costume though, he looks... well, stupid, IMO. The Cheshire Cat looks cool though.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 24, 2009)

Hmm...

I looks interesting, though it hasn't given me the whole Tim Burton vibe yet. Still looks like it could  be good though.


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 24, 2009)

Looks amazing, can't wait.
But it's release is so far away...


----------



## stardust (Jul 25, 2009)

Ooooh, Stephen Fry is playing the chesire cat. pek

Tim Burton, Johnny Depp, fantastical costumes, Alice in Wonderland, and Stephen Fry. I think this movie was made for me!


----------



## keiiya (Jul 26, 2009)

The trailer makes it look dark but I don't think it is going to be as dark as I was want it to be. Hopefully I'm wrong.


----------



## Alice (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks pretty dark imo. I guess Burton is gonna make yet another fairytale which gives creeps


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 26, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be between Regular Alice and McGee's Alice, really.
Which is fine.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jul 26, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:


> Looks like it's going to be between Regular Alice and McGee's Alice, really.
> Which is fine.



Yep. I agree.


----------



## Muse (Jul 26, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> You can watch it here: Link removed



Sweet....now i really want to see it.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 26, 2009)

Horrid Crow said:
			
		

> Looks like it's going to be between Regular Alice and McGee's Alice, really.
> Which is fine.


Regular Alice being the Disney version or from the book?


----------



## Horrid Crow (Jul 26, 2009)

keiiya said:


> Regular Alice being the Disney version or from the book?



I've never read the book. Is there much of a difference?
I'm pretty sure they are more similair than McGee's Alice is to both of them though.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 26, 2009)

tim burton is a great director hope the movie is good. jonny depp looks creepy as the Mad Hatter but they always work go together. so it should be good


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, the trailer sure looks amazing. I'm frightened and excited by the various designs. xD I enjoy stories that take a traditional story and put a different spin on it and heck, how can I resist Mr. Depp there?


----------



## Beyond Birthday (Dec 8, 2009)

Do want. Johnny Depp + Tim Burton 

I have the date written down on every calender I have xD


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 9, 2009)

Looks great! Burton films are always good.


----------



## illmatic (Dec 14, 2009)

Is the movie rated PG-13?


----------



## Marisuki (Dec 14, 2009)

I really want to see this! Can't wait!


----------



## Gabe (Dec 14, 2009)

tim burtons movies are always good especially when he teams up with jonny depp.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 16, 2009)

New Trailer:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCM4JiJ6B2I[/YOUTUBE]

I'm kind of annoyed that the Caterpillar wasn't shown yet in either of the trailers 

Alan Rickman <3


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 16, 2009)

also lol mad hatter is gonna swordfight


----------



## Corran (Dec 16, 2009)

Well that was........interesting.


Characters still freak me out a little


----------



## Chee (Dec 17, 2009)

Appears to be a fanfiction that got okay'd to become a film. Graphics look terrible and Alice seems to be more of a side character than the lead...oh and a poor attempt at making her badass at the end of the trailer.


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 18, 2009)

Well seems like they ruined the old story.. what's with that war..


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2009)

Isn't it supposed to be a continuation of the book?


----------



## Thomaatj (Dec 18, 2009)

Oh is it? Ignored that one, sorry.


----------



## Chee (Dec 18, 2009)

I don't think it is. Alice has always been a child in the books and there was no war.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 18, 2009)

unless, you know, she left Wonderland after the end of the first one and returned several years laters only to find a harslhy changed world


----------



## Catterix (Dec 19, 2009)

I think this is going to be a sequel to the original Disney film. Disney's original film tampered with the book a whole lot anyway, practically face raped it.

The film looks to be along the same vein as Disney's "Return to Oz" which was a sequel to the 1939 "Wizard of Oz" film rather than the book.

Looks brilliant as far as I can tell. Yes, it's obviously CGI but I can't remember a time when that's actually ever mattered. People need to reignite imagination.


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

> I think this is going to be a sequel to the original Disney film. Disney's original film tampered with the book a whole lot anyway, practically face raped it.



It was more of a combination of Alice in Wonderland and Through the Looking Glass.


----------



## Narcissus (Dec 19, 2009)

Banhammer said:


> also lol mad hatter is gonna swordfight



Well it's not as if Deep doesn't have the experience. 



Chee said:


> Appears to be a fanfiction that got okay'd to become a film. Graphics look terrible and Alice seems to be more of a side character than the lead...oh and a poor attempt at making her badass at the end of the trailer.



It actually looks like it's meant to be a sequel rather than a fanfiction.

Speaking of odd adaptations, I was in a Spencers back on Halloween and there was this really weird Alice in Wonderlan comic where Alice slits her wrists in the bathtub and her daughter goes to Wonderland, where the Mad Hatter tries to rape her.

Very disturbing, to say the least...


----------



## Chee (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm just saying it has the plot of a 13 year old's fanfiction. Grown up Alice returns to Wonderland and falls in love with the Hatter while the Red Queen wages war.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 20, 2009)

I disagree


----------



## Flyingkunai (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw. Johnny n.n
Once again playing an insane character. No one can do it better (Whose alive anyway o.o)


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2010)

I agree with pretty much every aspect of this box office analysis.


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

Yea, its going to do great in the box office. I'm not gonna pay to see it though, looks awful.


----------



## Rukia (Jan 19, 2010)

Anne Hathaway though, Chee.

She's one of only about a half dozen actresses that can actually act out there.  We need to support her!  

(I would never see Bride Wars though.)


----------



## Chee (Jan 19, 2010)

Naw, I can live without seeing Anne Hathway on screen.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 20, 2010)

Chee said:


> Naw, I can live without seeing Anne Hathway on screen.



Good for you.

I think the movie looks awesome! And can't WAIT to see Johnny own as Mad Hatter!


----------



## forumer147 (Jan 21, 2010)

When is this shown? Until now its not yet shown in our country so I wonder if its already shown or not?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

This film looks mind-numbingly bad.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2010)

Chee said:


> Naw, I can live without seeing Anne Hathway on screen.



Anne Hatheway is sex.


----------



## Narcissus (Jan 31, 2010)

Has anyone else heard that song for this yet? Really, it was quite bad.


----------



## Chee (Jan 31, 2010)

Yea, someone posted it in the Anti-Twilight FC. Terrible. All she did was _yell_. UGH.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 31, 2010)

One of the most anticipated movies of the year.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

illmatic said:


> One of the most anticipated movies of the year.



I like raping good novels and Disney films too.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I like raping good novels and Disney films too.



But do you get paid to do it like Tim Burton or James Cameron with Avatar aka Pocahontas in space ?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

illmatic said:


> But do you get paid to do it like Tim Burton *or James Cameron with Avatar aka Pocahontas in space ?*


The bold portion gives me a brain aneurysm.


----------



## illmatic (Jan 31, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> The bold portion gives me a brain aneurysm.



I think you've seen it once to many in 3D.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Jan 31, 2010)

illmatic said:


> I think you've seen it once to many in 3D.



I only saw it once.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 1, 2010)

gonna be 3d now! avatar rip off


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Yea, someone posted it in the Anti-Twilight FC. Terrible. All she did was _yell_. UGH.



Exactly. It was awful.

In case anyone wanted th hear it:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSNvSKl8eMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2010)

hathaway was in a musical b4 right, she has some singing skill.

anyway, don't know why depp is the main character of "alice" in wonderland.  I read the book and don't remember his role being as important as hers.


----------



## Corran (Feb 2, 2010)

^Isn't this set after the original?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 2, 2010)

the sequel is "through the looking glass" right? isn't that the sequel to the original novel?  or is that just the movie sequel.  I'm sure i read that too... and i'm sure mad hatter wasn't so important in that.  The jabberwocky was in that.


----------



## Grape (Feb 2, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> the sequel is "through the looking glass" right? isn't that the sequel to the original novel?  or is that just the movie sequel.  I'm sure i read that too... and i'm sure mad hatter wasn't so important in that.  The jabberwocky was in that.



I'm sure there's only 20 mins of Depp in the film. Then Deppe will die 3 months before the release, and Deppemania will trump Ledgermania and will reign until Tom Cruise dies 2 months before MI:VII drops.


----------



## Grape (Feb 6, 2010)

Surely I didn't kill this thread?


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> the sequel is "through the looking glass" right? isn't that the sequel to the original novel?  or is that just the movie sequel.  I'm sure i read that too... and i'm sure mad hatter wasn't so important in that.  The jabberwocky was in that.



In both books, Alice was a little girl.


----------



## illmatic (Feb 6, 2010)

I think this is a "what if" world like Inglorious Bastards.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 10, 2010)

Superbowl commercial. Nothiing really new in it though.


----------



## Mαri (Feb 10, 2010)

It actually looks really good. I might see this when it comes out


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 10, 2010)

No Alan Rickman yet in any of the trailers, this makes me sad


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Superbowl commercial. Nothiing really new in it though.


----------



## Tsukiyo (Feb 11, 2010)

im very interested in seeing this one, since the original through the looking glass is supposed to be very creepy. I think Tim Burton will do justice to this


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Feb 12, 2010)

I can't wait.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Feb 12, 2010)

IMAX, man.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Fuck you Tim Burton and your Mad Hatter in Wonderland.



More like Fuck you Tim Burton and how you turned the whole Alice and Wonderland universe into shit.

And Fuck your momma for making Charlie and the Chocolate Factory too.






























































Fuck your gay hippie lover Johnny Depp too.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 13, 2010)

Chee said:


> Fuck you Tim Burton and your Mad Hatter in Wonderland.



Now now. I'm sure Alice is still the most important character in the movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 13, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> Now now. I'm sure Alice is still the most important character in the movie.



BAWWW. THIS FANCY LIFE STYLE DOESN'T FIT ME. I'M GONNA GO DO DRUGS NOW.


----------



## Ciupy (Feb 13, 2010)

The World said:


> Fuck your gay hippie lover Johnny Depp too.




Men have been flayed alive for far less than this insult..


----------



## ramen321 (Feb 14, 2010)

this is very creepy


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee said:


> BAWWW. THIS FANCY LIFE STYLE DOESN'T FIT ME. I'M GONNA GO DO DRUGS NOW.



 **


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

HOLY SHIT. She finally spoke in a trailer spot. About time. :|


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2010)

Chee, you created the thread for this movie.  So why are you so down on it?  It could very well be a disaster, but I think you should give it a chance and at least wait till some of the reviews start to pour in.


----------



## Chee (Feb 15, 2010)

My original post: 





> Johnny Depp is another creepy dude and Alice is an adult.



I was pretty down on it from the start.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 15, 2010)

The girl from The Lovely Bones should have been cast as Alice.


----------



## The World (Feb 15, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The girl from The Lovely Bones should have been cast as Alice.



Only time I liked her was in that fail movie city of ember, she was also alright in Atonement.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 15, 2010)

Not looking forward to it. Nearly all Tim Burton movies fall off after about an hour.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Just saw the trailer. I'm pretty excited about this movie.


----------



## Grape (Feb 15, 2010)

The World said:


> Fuck your gay hippie lover Johnny Depp too.




Obviously if you hate Depp, you're a fucking moron. Obviously.


----------



## Platinum (Feb 15, 2010)

Obviously .


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 15, 2010)

Savvy.


----------



## Momoka (Feb 15, 2010)

(I'm kind of annoyed by those people who say that they've always liked AIW. Don't get me wrong because I know that there are people who did, and who still do, but some people are just posers. Once they were like, "Eww this book is written by an MJ smokin' Victorian hippie," but now they just love it all of the sudden for no reason... probably because they want to be special. Excuse this note if you've always loved Alice in Wonderland. I'm just sick of people like that). 

I'm not sure if I want to watch this since the trailer didn't look too good at the tea party section, but I guess I could give it a go 



Rukia said:


> The girl from The Lovely Bones should have been cast as Alice.



I think so too


----------



## krome (Feb 15, 2010)

I'm not expecting much. But I'll end up seeing it anyway, if only for Johnny Depp.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 15, 2010)

This movie looks like...ugh.


----------



## Chee (Feb 18, 2010)

From a Facebook poll:


> Which character would you be?
> Mad Hatter
> Red Queen
> White Queen
> 7,076 people voted.



What. The. Fuck.
I don't think I've ever seen a movie that has ignored the main character who, by the way, HAS HER FUCKING NAME IN THE TITLE.

My god. I hate this movie already. I hate its marketing. I hate its bad CGI. I hate the gimmicky 3D. And I especially hate its fanfiction plot.

[/Ranting Mood]


----------



## The World (Feb 18, 2010)

Grape Krush said:


> Obviously if you hate Depp, you're a fucking moron. Obviously.



I never said I hated Depp. I just hate the retarded movies he's been in recently. Namely his collaborations with Tim Burton.


----------



## erum (Feb 25, 2010)

hatter has always been my favourite character in AIW ... can't wait 2 c it
depp's so cute, does'nt deserve a break!


----------



## Horrid Crow (Feb 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> From a Facebook poll:
> 
> 
> What. The. Fuck.
> ...



Why do you care what others have voted?
This looks like a great film to me. Haven't seen much marketing yet where I live so can't comment on that. But still, who would even care about that? It's about the film, not what's around it. For me atleast. And the CGI doesn't seem bad, it fits with the style of film imo.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't care how others vote. I care that the _main character_ isn't an option.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

Isn't it not being shown in a lot of UK theaters because Disney wants it to hit DVD and Blu-Ray fast.

Burton-Depp-Elfman is a boring trio.


----------



## Alice (Feb 25, 2010)

If everything else in this movie fails, I'm sure Depp would make it at least memorable  Cause his actors talents are on whole other level than main characters for sure


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

I would appreciate Depp as the Mad Hatter more if he didn't look like some pedophilic clown. 
And the CGI is so fake, it reminds me of the Star Wars prequels in terms of making everything look as contrived and fake as possible.
Wonderland could've been portrayed amazingly if it were more akin to Avatar's Pandora in terms of concrete details and realism. But in this shitty looking film, Wonderland looks like a hunk of CGI crap.
Also, WHY IS THERE GOING TO BE A FUCKING BATTLE/WAR SCENE? WITH THE GODDAMN MAD HATTER AS ONE OF THE FIGHTERS?
The fact that I haven't heard Alice utter a single line in any trailer or commercial makes it evident this film will suck.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 25, 2010)

I do have to admit, it really seems like they are ignoring the title character.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I would appreciate Depp as the Mad Hatter more if he didn't look like some pedophilic clown.
> And the CGI is so fake, it reminds me of the Star Wars prequels in terms of making everything look as contrived and fake as possible.
> Wonderland could've been portrayed amazingly if it were more akin to Avatar's Pandora in terms of concrete details and realism. But in this shitty looking film, Wonderland looks like a hunk of CGI crap.
> Also, WHY IS THERE GOING TO BE A FUCKING BATTLE/WAR SCENE? WITH THE GODDAMN MAD HATTER AS ONE OF THE FIGHTERS?
> The fact that I haven't heard Alice utter a single line in any trailer or commercial makes it evident this film will suck.



Amen.


----------



## The World (Feb 25, 2010)

His rant speaks the truth. 

Should of just named the movie Wonderland without the Alice.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

The World said:


> His rant speaks the truth.
> 
> Should of just named the movie Wonderland without the Alice.



Or "Johnny Depp and Whatever the Fuck Appeals to Hottopic in Wonderland."


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Or "Johnny Depp and *Whatever the Fuck Appeals to Hottopic* in Wonderland."





You can almost hear the horde of emos screaming over the Wonderland merch and how unique and hip they are for wearing it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> You can almost hear the horde of emos screaming over the Wonderland merch and how unique and hip they are for wearing it.



Lewis Carrol weeps in his grave.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

lewis carroll wept when you misspelled his name; and when he lost contact with the Liddell family daughter Alice.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

pfft said:


> lewis carroll wept when you misspelled his name; and when he lost contact with the Liddell family daughter Alice.



Oh lord a type wat do I does


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

way to completely ignore the more important part of my post.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

pfft said:


> way to completely ignore the more important part of my post.



I already knew that, lol.
But if he saw that brod who's playing Alice in the new film, he'd weep tears of blood.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

OH SHIT. YOU FORGOT A 'L'. EVERYBODY RUN!!!!!!!


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah that L is apart of your identity. Are you Michael Simmons or Michael Simons.   
You want to go through life as someone else because some idiot forgot one letter in your name?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Insulting me over a typo is rather brilliant. Mad props brosef.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

i wasnt talking to you.  

insulting the film when you haven't seen it over costumes and other trivial stuff is rather brilliant. kudos.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Relegating the titular character to a role of utter boredom and irrelevance and making the setting look like a CGI mess are trivial?
Alice and Wonderland are the two most important aspects of the books, which is probably why they're also in the title.
Go figure.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

Have your opinions and whatnot sure, but I do not see how you can make an informed decision based on the 2 minutes of the film you have seen.  It is trivial of you to prejudge with so little information presented.  About the CGI; I think it would be more important to portray the story over the visual effects. 
However you seem to be more interested in its aesthetic appeal.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

In the case of the Wonderland, it should be a combination of both considering the setting is very important to the story, which isn't even that complex nor complicated anyway. 
Most of my favorite films don't even have CGI in them, so lol.
And shouldn't I have the right to judge what the film appears to be? I'll still see it, but the point of trailers is to evoke interest. So far, the trailers evoke dread.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

ok now I lost what little faith I might have had in your opinion of this film, but its definitely gone with that statement you just made about the book.  The story is more complex and philosophical than you are giving it credit for.  
I am not questioning your right to judge a film; I am saying your prejudgement is trivial and ignorant.


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

He can back up his opinions with valid points from the trailer (and he mentioned the battle scene, so its not just clothing and CGI). Its neither ignorant or trivial.

Simply saying it "sucks" is ignorant and trivial.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

Care to explain why it's trivial and ignorant? Just reiterating those words doesn't really reinforce your point. 
And the while elements of the plot may be complex, the overarching plot isn't at all.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

yeah cuz they trailer probably has all the most important aspects in an hour plus long film.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 25, 2010)

But they're designed to interest the viewers, and the trailers make all the wrong decisions.
Like I said, I'll see the film anyway to make a final judgment and release all negative preconceptions so that my viewing isn't biased.


----------



## pfft (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> *I would appreciate Depp as the Mad Hatter more if he didn't look like some pedophilic clown.
> And the CGI is so fake, it reminds me of the Star Wars prequels in terms of making everything look as contrived and fake as possible.
> Wonderland could've been portrayed amazingly if it were more akin to Avatar's Pandora in terms of concrete details and realism. But in this shitty looking film, Wonderland looks like a hunk of CGI crap.*
> Also, WHY IS THERE GOING TO BE A FUCKING BATTLE/WAR SCENE? WITH THE GODDAMN MAD HATTER AS ONE OF THE FIGHTERS?
> The fact that I haven't heard Alice utter a single line in any trailer or commercial makes it evident this film will suck.





CodyEatsComets said:


> Care to explain why it's trivial and ignorant? Just reiterating those words doesn't really reinforce your point.
> And the while elements of the plot may be complex, the overarching plot isn't at all.



the majority of your post was focused on the visuals.  To me if its not trivial its definitely superficial. you seem to be more upset at the films visuals over anything else.  I mean right here you say; " I would appreciate Depp if he weren't a pedophilic clown"  
I mean its basically saying you would notice his skills as an actor if he looked differently. 

Then you compare Avatar's pandora CGI effects to Alice in Wonderlands; when we know that Avatar's visuals are the main aspect to even watch the film because it cost 500 million dollars to create.  Which to me is like saying if they spent hundreds of millions of dollars to make wonderland more detailed and realistic that would make it great. 

about depp and the battle scene as you mentioned; we know that he and the march hare  make a reappearance in "Through the looking glass"; And from the looks of it I am not sure why he is there yet. 
it could be to give Depp's character more of the storyline? 
it could be something else. 

As to alice not speaking much; to me personally she seems highly observant and curious, maybe that has something to do with it.  

I am just saying your points seem more or less ones based on little to no real evidence of it being a film that "sucks".


----------



## Chee (Feb 25, 2010)

One negative review so far:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> "You've lost your muchness," Johnny Depp's Mad Hatter remarks to his newly shrunken teenage friend, and much the same could be said of Tim Burton in the wake of his encounter with a Victorian-era heroine of imaginative powers even wilder than his own. Quite like what one would expect from such a match of filmmaker and material and also something less, this "Alice in Wonderland" has its moments of delight, humor and bedazzlement. But it also becomes more ordinary as it goes along, building to a generic battle climax similar to any number of others in CGI-heavy movies of the past few years. A humongous Disney promo effort and inevitable curiosity about the first post-"Avatar" 3D extravaganza will pull wondrous early B.O. numbers, although long-term forecast could become clouded by the imminent arrival of further high-profile kid-friendly features.
> 
> It all seemed like such a natural fit -- Burton and Lewis Carroll, Depp as the key component in fiction's most eccentric tea party, and 3D put at the service of a story offering unlimited visual possibilities. Not that it's gone all wrong; not entirely. But for all its clever design, beguiling creatures and witty actors, the picture feels far more conventional than it should; it's a Disney film illustrated by Burton, rather than a Burton film that happens to be released by Disney.
> 
> ...







One postitive:

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Not that there was any doubt that, when it came to restaging the 1865 Lewis Carroll classic for a 21st century sensibility, Tim Burton would be the man for the job.
> 
> But even the filmmaker's trademark winsomely outlandish style doesn't prepare you for the thoroughly enjoyable spectacle that is his "Alice in Wonderland."
> 
> ...







So far, they both love the visuals. Story is so-so.


----------



## mystictrunks (Feb 25, 2010)

pfft said:


> yeah cuz they trailer probably has all the most important aspects in an hour plus long film.



Trailers generally do show the most important aspects of films. Well most of the ones I see.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I would appreciate Depp as the Mad Hatter more if he didn't look like some pedophilic clown.
> *And the CGI is so fake, it reminds me of the Star Wars prequels in terms of making everything look as contrived and fake as possible.
> Wonderland could've been portrayed amazingly if it were more akin to Avatar's Pandora in terms of concrete details and realism. But in this shitty looking film, Wonderland looks like a hunk of CGI crap.*Also, WHY IS THERE GOING TO BE A FUCKING BATTLE/WAR SCENE? WITH THE GODDAMN MAD HATTER AS ONE OF THE FIGHTERS?
> The fact that I haven't heard Alice utter a single line in any trailer or commercial makes it evident this film will suck.



Yes because every movie should now cost half a billion dollars to make

And considering Depp is bigger in popularity than the girl playing Alice it should make sense to make as much use of him in the trialer as possible.

Also saying Carol is rolling in his grave over this is stupid. If he didn't roll over for American McGee's Alice (Which was fucking fun by the way) he's not going to it for this.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 26, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> And considering Depp is bigger in popularity than the girl playing Alice it should make sense to make as much use of him in the trialer as possible.



This right here would indeed be a very good explination as to why the Mad Hatter is being shown more then Alice - to draw in more viewers.


----------



## Chee (Feb 26, 2010)

But to completely ignore Alice? Eh.

Even the Red Queen got a couple bits of dialog into the trailer.


----------



## Narcissus (Feb 27, 2010)

Chee said:


> But to completely ignore Alice? Eh.
> 
> Even the Red Queen got a couple bits of dialog into the trailer.



Helena Bonham Carter is also well-known actress.

But ignoring Alice is pretty bad, being the title character and all. Still, I'm willing to give this movie a chance.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

pfft said:


> the majority of your post was focused on the visuals.  To me if its not trivial its definitely superficial. you seem to be more upset at the films visuals over anything else.  I mean right here you say; " I would appreciate Depp if he weren't a pedophilic clown"
> I mean its basically saying you would notice his skills as an actor if he looked differently.
> 
> Then you compare Avatar's pandora CGI effects to Alice in Wonderlands; when we know that Avatar's visuals are the main aspect to even watch the film because it cost 500 million dollars to create.  Which to me is like saying if they spent hundreds of millions of dollars to make wonderland more detailed and realistic that would make it great.
> ...


1. Of course I'm basing the majority of my preconceptions on appearance, trailers rarely show off acting, plot, nor character development.
2. Yes, I would appreciate Depp's acting more if he didn't look like that. It'd be like making the Joker look like that, and while the Joker is a clown, he doesn't look that stupid. The Mad Hatter is a mad man wearing a hat. Why make him look that stupid?
3. Look at District 9 for an example of a film that has great CGI with a small budget.
4. Still, building up to a generic battle scene? This isn't Narnia nor Middle-Earth, this is Wonderland >_>
5. No, she looks bored.
6. All I've simply said are reasons why the movie looks stupid to me.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> 1. Of course I'm basing the majority of my preconceptions on appearance, trailers rarely show off acting, plot, nor character development.
> 2.* Yes, I would appreciate Depp's acting more if he didn't look like that. It'd be like making the Joker look like that, and while the Joker is a clown, he doesn't look that stupid. The Mad Hatter is a mad man wearing a hat. Why make him look that stupid*?
> 3. Look at District 9 for an example of a film that has great CGI with a small budget.
> 4. *Still, building up to a generic battle scene? This isn't Narnia nor Middle-Earth, this is Wonderland *>_>
> ...



Because it's Wonderland and people in Wonderland always look fucking strange...though this is taking it to drug hallucination extremes.

I fail to see how they could've done what they intend to do without having a battle. Do you want Alice to fight the Red Queen on her own? 

I don't see that...I see Confusion in her mainly


----------



## Chocochip (Feb 27, 2010)

Is anyone taking this guy seriously? He judges a movie based on it's trailer.
He much think all the Harry Potter movies are good.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

I've said I'll still see it, but it looks stupid. The trailers exist for the purpose of instilling interest. 
Now if I were criticizing the trailer to Diary of a Wimpy Kid and saying how it looks stupid, I'm sure you'd join in.
Yay for double standards.


----------



## pfft (Feb 27, 2010)

Chocochip said:


> Is anyone taking this guy seriously? He judges a movie based on it's trailer.
> He much think all the Harry Potter movies are good.



  hahaha


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I've said I'll still see it, but it looks stupid. *The trailers exist for the purpose of instilling interest.
> Now if I were criticizing the trailer to Diary of a Wimpy Kid and saying how it looks stupid, I'm sure you'd join in*.
> Yay for double standards.



That's what Trailers are for, and Diary of the Wimpy Kid is meant to be stupid...


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> That's what Trailers are for, and Diary of the Wimpy Kid is meant to be stupid...



Exactly, so why is apparently heresy if I find that the film looks stupid from what the trailers are depicting?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Exactly, so why is apparently heresy if I find that the film looks stupid from what the trailers are depicting?



There's a difference between you saying Diary of a Wimpy Kid is stupid...when it's supposed to be and saying Alice in Wonderland is going to be stupid because The Hatter looks different and there's a big fight scene in it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 27, 2010)

Even though you just said trailers were created in order for an individual to make their own preconceptions about the film?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Feb 27, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Even though you just said trailers were created in order for an individual to make their own preconceptions about the film?



Look as it is the only problem I can find with the trailer (Other than now Alan Rickman Caterpiller) is that Alice barely speaks. I have no problem with the Fight and it'll only last the last 20 minutes or so probably...besides i'm sure evn you want to see Alice slay the Jabberwockey don't you.

I can understand that you don't like it, but that doesn't mean we can't argue with you about it.


----------



## kyochi (Feb 28, 2010)

Johny Depp is going to be in it, so I'll watch. :33 

Other than that, I've always liked the Alice in Wonderland story.. And this movie looks like it will bring some amusement to my eyes. :I


----------



## illmatic (Feb 28, 2010)

Hollywood.com Says


> Tim Burton tosses $150 million down the rabbit hole with this gorgeously rendered -- and utterly disposable -- CGI epic.



Full Review

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Nearly a century and a half after Alice’s Adventures in Wonderland first acquainted readers with the Mad Hatter, the Cheshire Cat, and the rest of the peculiar inhabitants of author Lewis Carroll’s fertile imagination, filmmaking technology has finally developed the tools capable of properly rendering Carroll's exquisitely twisted world on the big screen. And who better to oversee the translation than Tim Burton, Hollywood’s foremost mass-market purveyor of dark, quirky fantasy? If there’s any director working today who can lay claim to Carroll’s creative inheritance, surely it is him.
> 
> His creation, Alice in Wonderland, is fashioned not as an adaptation of Carroll’s two Alice-centered books but rather a kind of sequel to them, its titular heroine (Mia Wasikowska) redrawn as the mischievous 19-year-old daughter of English aristocrats. Given more to chasing small animals than attending society functions, Alice is the kind of adventurous, free-thinking Victorian renegade who thinks nothing of drinking suspicious beverages found at the bottom of rabbit holes.
> 
> ...





Sounds about right looking at the trailer


----------



## Chee (Feb 28, 2010)

> But afterward they might be hard-pressed to recount details of the story, which involves Alice having to find a magic sword so she can slay a giant dragon and unlock the Legend of Zelda. Or something like that.



                                    .


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm going to see this movie baked out of my mind, and I do not expect to be dissapointed


----------



## Rukia (Mar 1, 2010)

These reviews and clips included with the reviews make me a little more optimistic about the project.  And I actually think Alice does a pretty decent job in her clips here.  Check it out...

Speaking of hammers...


----------



## Shɑnɑ (Mar 1, 2010)

Rukia said:


> These reviews and clips included with the reviews make me a little more optimistic about the project.  And I actually think Alice does a pretty decent job in her clips here.  Check it out...
> 
> Speaking of hammers...



 I will do anything to go and see that movie! It looks absolutely amazing, I love the books, love the movie, and I will love this movie absolutely pek


----------



## QwertyoPIZ (Mar 1, 2010)

A trailer rarely actually depicts what the movie is about, and usually contains stuff not even in the movie. If you are gonna judge a movie, do it from a teaser and not a trailer.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## illmatic (Mar 3, 2010)

Currently  *61*% 

*Consensus*:  Tim Burton's Alice sacrifices the book's minimal narrative coherence -- and much of its heart -- but it's an undeniable visual treat.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2010)

hope there's loli in it.


----------



## Kyou (Mar 4, 2010)

Saw it today, it was quite a good movie. 

The fight scenes towards the end seemed awkward, but it was undeniably pretty fun movie to watch, really enjoyed Anne Hathway's White Queen, floaty bitch XD... pretty amusing.

Only let down was the fat lady in the cinemas with us, walking in with a large popcorn, balanced on thatbox was a burger, an icecream, coke, all this shit! And she was pretty massive, my friend starts laughing , soon as I see her laughing saying your horrible.

But yea  The movie was good  I enjoyed it, wouldn't read too into critics, cause some movies they've said are shit I've really liked so yea.


----------



## Darth (Mar 4, 2010)

As long as it's better than _The Corpse Bride_, it's fine with me.


----------



## Odoriko (Mar 4, 2010)

It looks quite funny & interesting.
The effects looks amazing.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 4, 2010)

Wait, is the movie already out?


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

It's out tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't know whether it will be good or not.  But I was scrolling thru the cast list and I saw that Alan Rickman would be supplying the voice for the caterpillar.  Perfect fucking casting.  No one would be a better choice for that role.  The rest of the movie might suck, but at least they got one thing right.


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

Alan Rickman is sexy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 4, 2010)

This movie looks weird as hell, I don't think I'mma watch this. 

In fact, I don't think I've watched a Tim Burton movie since fucking Batman.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 4, 2010)

Planning to go see it tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 4, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> This movie looks weird as hell, I don't think I'mma watch this.
> 
> In fact, I don't think I've watched a Tim Burton movie since fucking Batman.


Batman Returns, right?  

I'm not a big Tim Burton guy.  I liked Edward Scissorhands back in the day.  (I'm sure I would hate it now.)  The Batman movies were fine.  The Nightmare Before Christmas is excellent.  Burton didn't direct that one though.  Sleepy Hollow was pretty decent.  Maybe I like Burton more than I claimed... because I also enjoyed Ed Wood and Sweeney Todd.  The rest of his movies suck though.  

Willy Wonka, Mars Attacks, and The Planet of the Apes were shit.  I hate Beetlejuice too!


----------



## Chee (Mar 4, 2010)

I like Beetlejuice.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 4, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Batman Returns, right?
> 
> I'm not a big Tim Burton guy.  I liked Edward Scissorhands back in the day.  (I'm sure I would hate it now.)  The Batman movies were fine.  The Nightmare Before Christmas is excellent.  Burton didn't direct that one though.  Sleepy Hollow was pretty decent.  Maybe I like Burton more than I claimed... because I also enjoyed Ed Wood and Sweeney Todd.  The rest of his movies suck though.
> 
> Willy Wonka, Mars Attacks, and The Planet of the Apes were shit.  I hate Beetlejuice too!



Heretic! Beetlejuice was great...but the cartoon was even better.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Batman Returns, right?
> 
> I'm not a big Tim Burton guy. I liked Edward Scissorhands back in the day. (I'm sure I would hate it now.) The Batman movies were fine. The Nightmare Before Christmas is excellent. Burton didn't direct that one though. Sleepy Hollow was pretty decent. Maybe I like Burton more than I claimed... because I also enjoyed Ed Wood and Sweeney Todd. The rest of his movies suck though.
> 
> Willy Wonka, Mars Attacks, and The Planet of the Apes were shit. I hate Beetlejuice too!


 Actually, I liked Mars Attacks.  I guess that'd be the last Tim Burton film I've seen.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Mar 5, 2010)

Pee Wee's Big Adventure is awesome.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 5, 2010)

Bettlejuice was fun.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 5, 2010)

The movie lacked its "muchness"


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2010)

Thought it was funny when the White Queen was brewing that potion for Alice.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 6, 2010)

Hmmm, a Burton film. I haven't actually seen Alice in Wonderland but I still think I can review it. 

The visual work is beautiful and unique with classic fairy tale feel with a bit of Burton's trademark darkness. However, the plot fails to make any impact, the performances while quirky lack any real power and thus the movie fails to capture ANY real sense of magic from Carrol's classic tale. Everything looks nice but nothing feels substantial.... you'll forget about the scenes that seemed so awesome while it was happening before you make it to the car to drive out of the theater. 

How accurate am I?


----------



## Millaneza (Mar 6, 2010)

Damn! I'm still waiting for the premiere.


----------



## SQHatake (Mar 6, 2010)

Cyckness said:


> Hmmm, a Burton film. I haven't actually seen Alice in Wonderland but I still think I can review it.
> 
> The visual work is beautiful and unique with classic fairy tale feel with a bit of Burton's trademark darkness. However, the plot fails to make any impact, the performances while quirky lack any real power and thus the movie fails to capture ANY real sense of magic from Carrol's classic tale. Everything looks nice but nothing feels substantial.... you'll forget about the scenes that seemed so awesome while it was happening before you make it to the car to drive out of the theater.
> 
> How accurate am I?



you are awesome.

I think it has a tremendous visual work indeed and watching it in 3D was pretty fun. It has Tim Burton's touch all over the movie, and I think Danny Elfman is fantastic. Despite this, I do not think that this movie is incredible, absolutly fantastic or jaw-dropping. About the performances, I particullary liked Helen Boham Carter, but the rest lack any real power as you mentioned (Johnny Depp is an amazing actor, and my favourite, but I think he has done better roles). It's not jaw dropping, but overall is a watchable movie, and I liked it. I think I went to the cinema with high expectations, that's why perhaps I was disappointed, but still it's a a movie to watch.


----------



## Taleran (Mar 6, 2010)

Tim Burton at this point kinda reminds me of Rob Liefeld, completely unable to let go of the generation / decade where his movies were good and popular


----------



## illmatic (Mar 6, 2010)

I  am reading Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland is going to be the biggest March opening with roughly $110 to 115 million weekend


----------



## Psyconorikan (Mar 6, 2010)

I thought it was awesome. 

My only problem with this movie was Alice. The actress that played her seemed very _blah_ about her part. I don't know. Maybe it was just me.

Loved the Hatter, the White Queen, the Red Queen, Cheshire, and the Caterpiller.

The story wasn't amazing but it wasn't bad either. I enjoyed it.

I give it a 7.5/10


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2010)

My family went and watched and said it was horrible. They went there expecting a awesome film, when it was just...bad. 

And I thought the British people were just being jealous....


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 6, 2010)

What did I tell everyone?
Yeah, I knew it'd suck.


----------



## TSC (Mar 6, 2010)

Saw it. I wasn't all that great to be honest. Alice was VERY bland and one dimensional. No variations or substance to her acting or her voice. Felt like I was listening the same monologue over and over again. Also not happy of it being a sequel and seeing Alice a young woman as oppose to a little girl like she always suppose to be. The flash back sequences were better than actual movie itself to me.

Depp wasn't all that great and doesn't strike well as the mad hatter. not just visually but personality wise too. Didn't like the relationship tension between Alice and Hatter either.

The story itself seems more of an "epic tale", not Wonderland, and thus felt more of a cliche fan-fiction.

Only characters I enjoyed was White Queen and Cheshire Cat.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 6, 2010)

Only character I enjoyed was the March Hare.
I honestly give this piece of ass a 0/10.
No fucking lie.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2010)

Well, they said Johnny actually broke out into a dance at the end. Lame.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 6, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Well, they said Johnny actually broke out into a dance at the end. Lame.



I think that was the worst thing I've ever seen in a film.
Ever.


----------



## Slice (Mar 6, 2010)

I liked the movie, nothing spectacular but quite enjoyable.

Anne Hathaway's overacting was funny and Helena Bonham Carter as the Red Queen was the best part of it.

I dont quite get all the hate this movie receives, its pretty solid and people by now should know what to expect from Burton.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 6, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I think that was the worst thing I've ever seen in a film.
> Ever.



All the children laughed though. I guess that's the good part...


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank god, my grandma forgot that she wanted to see Alice and Wonderland with me. My $10s are safe.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2010)

Pfft.  You will break down and see it eventually.  It's going to bank over 100 million this weekend.  If you are the movie buff you claim to be, then you have no choice.  Seeing movies we don't necessarily want to see to keep ourselves up to date with pop culture is a matter of course.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm not made out of money, dammit. 

I'll rent it.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2010)

10 bucks is nothing.


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2010)

For me it is, I don't have a job and I don't get allowance. I have like $30 left and I'm planning to buy those A-Team comics.

Next time I get money is graduation.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 6, 2010)

Get a job then.  Aren't you like 18 or something?  Bag my groceries, biotch!


----------



## Chee (Mar 6, 2010)

Yea, easier said than done when you live in a place that's growing like wildfire but the job market isn't growing at all.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 7, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> All the children laughed though. I guess that's the good part...



I got groans in my theater.
I can't wait to make my vocal review about this shitty cunt of a film.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 7, 2010)

I just watched this film. It wasn't really good at all. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt Tim Burton was trying too hard to make the film into some fantasy epic which it not only did not succeed in execution, the whole original concept of Alice in Wonderland prevented me from even believing the fantasy epic mood at all. So in the end, the whole feel of the film just felt very forced and unbelievable. 

Not only that, I felt like the script writers didn't want to spend any time developing Alice at all and decided to bank on Johnny Depp to be the lead character. Even the credits puts his name first ahead of Alice.

The Jabberwocky didn't seem to fit at all within the context of the film's world. He was the only creature with a grotesque monstrous fantasy look that shoots lightning beams and didn't fit with the rest of the wildlife of Wonderland completely. Even that Evil Bird creature and Monster Cat thing felt like they belonged to the quirky Wonderland world.

They never explained why there were these 2 queens around fighting each other and why was the White queen wallowing in submission doing nothing except waiting for Alice??? They kept emphasizing how Alice had to get this awesome sword that apparently can allow her to win but don't bother to explain why at all.

Then at the very end, what was with the random China promotion? It felt so out of place and like it was tacked on to gain favour from the Chinese when it is released there.




The only characters I really liked was the Cheshire Cat and that crazy hare. Anne Hathaway's performance as the White Queen was pretty good too, her quirky manner made me laugh.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

> Not only that, I felt like the script writers didn't want to spend any time developing Alice at all and decided to bank on Johnny Depp to be the lead character. Even the credits puts his name first ahead of Alice.



Sigh.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2010)

You could always watch it online, Chee. Then you won't even have to spend money renting it. 

I'll probably end up seeing it next weekend myself.


----------



## Chee (Mar 7, 2010)

Yea, I guess I will when a HQ version comes out. I hate cam videos.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2010)

Sigh...I think I owe CodyeatsComets an apology as I wasn't all that impressed by it either.

They could have so much more with this, but it just came out so...average


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Sigh...I think I owe CodyeatsComets an apology as I wasn't all that impressed by it either.
> 
> They could have so much more with this, but it just came out so...average



I wouldn't say you really owe him an apology. You had every right to argue with him because he only based his opinion on the trailers, just as he had the right to argue his side. Sometimes you're right, sometimes you're wrong. He was just right in this particular case (not my personal opinion because I haven't seen the movie yet).


----------



## Rukia (Mar 7, 2010)

I had low expectations for this film after reading a slew of negative reviews and after visiting this thread for about a month straight.  That's probably why I am able to shrug my shoulders and call it 'decent'.

I think the casting decisions were pretty much all correct.  I can't really pinpoint a weak performance.  The script failed more than the performers.  Depp actually impressed me because this role managed to differentiate itself from Jack Sparrow, Sweeney Todd, Frederick Abberline, and Ichabod Crane.  I was worried his faux British accent would remind me of other voices he has supplied and that really wasn't the case.

March Hare, White Queen, and Caterpillar were probably the performances I enjoyed the most.

I wonder why they insisted on making a sequel.  I would have preferred an actual remake of the classic tale.

Go to Youtube and watch clips if you don't have the original.  The Disney Classic is a far superior film!  No doubt about it.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 7, 2010)

i thought the movie was alright, i expected it to be pretty cool, but it wasn't even that. it was average at best, glad i went with matinee rather than pay full price.

Edit: Forgot to mention how horrible that dance at the end was. it made it even worse sadly.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm seeing this next weekend. The rating has been lower than excepted though hope its good


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 7, 2010)

I must confess, this news about Deep "dancing" is making me cringe a bit.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I had low expectations for this film after reading a slew of negative reviews and after visiting this thread for about a month straight.  That's probably why I am able to shrug my shoulders and call it 'decent'.
> 
> I think the casting decisions were pretty much all correct.  I can't really pinpoint a weak performance.  The script failed more than the performers.  Depp actually impressed me because this role managed to differentiate itself from Jack Sparrow, Sweeney Todd, Frederick Abberline, and Ichabod Crane.  I was worried his faux British accent would remind me of other voices he has supplied and that really wasn't the case.
> 
> ...



I have to agree, I prefer the classic disney one over this one to be honest. Classic Disney Alice was more interesting than Burton Alice.

I also have to agree with you on the March Hare and Caterpiller performances, March Hare had that delightfully batshit insane presence to him, that I wish The Hatter would have more of...while I wish the Caterpiller had more screen time.

Mother of God the Jabberwocky wasn't impressive at all.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 7, 2010)

The Caterpillar was too different from the book's version for me. I did love the irony in his insistence that she wasn't the real Alice. March Hare I did enjoy, though.
Oh, let's not forget how apparently the land is called Underland.
Yeah, fuck you Tim Burton.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 7, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> The Caterpillar was too different from the book's version for me. I did love the irony in his insistence that she wasn't the real Alice. March Hare I did enjoy, though.
> Oh, let's not forget how apparently the land is called Underland.
> Yeah, fuck you Tim Burton.



I actually didn't have a problem with it being called Underland, it made sense with the setting change and how it changed from just being a dream world to being real. 

Usually i'll bitch about the steps people take with creative liscense, but I honestly don't have that much problem with it in this instant.

Though I'd have preferred it to be an alternate reality instead of being underground to be honest


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought people already knew about it being called Underlan in this movie. There was some big article about it.

And yeah, even before this came out I knew nothing would replace the Disney version for me, even if this movie was amazing.


----------



## eliana (Mar 8, 2010)

This movie looks interesting! I may watch it. 
I thought everything looked quite creative in this movie.


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 8, 2010)

The visuals maybe but the story is a poor mix of Alice in Wonderland's world with Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## Bart (Mar 8, 2010)

How was Stephen Fry in it?


----------



## Renreg (Mar 8, 2010)

I thought it was beaut.
I loved the storyline in it and how it wasn't just a remake of the usual Alice in Wonderland


----------



## Sorairo Warai (Mar 8, 2010)

I loved Tim Burtons of Alice in Wonderland. Twas great. ^-^ I especially loved the Cheshire Cat and the White Queen.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Mar 8, 2010)

Thought it was great. The Cheshire Cat and Alice were my favs. And Helen Bonham Carter did a fantastic job portraying the Red Queen.


----------



## Deleted member 174958 (Mar 8, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> The Caterpillar was too different from the book's version for me. I did love the irony in his insistence that she wasn't the real Alice. March Hare I did enjoy, though.
> Oh, let's not forget how apparently the land is called Underland.
> Yeah, fuck you Tim Burton.



Yea, the Caterpillar was wayy too different. They didn't even keep the best line. I also liked the March Hare. It was one of my favorite characters in the movie along with the Red Queen. 

Yea, Tim Burton gets a big _fuck you _for this movie.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

They didn't keep, "Who are you?"


----------



## Banhammer (Mar 8, 2010)

Loved the movie. It's only flaw is how much it gave up on acomplishing


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2010)

Ishinoue said:


> Yea, the Caterpillar was wayy too different. They didn't even keep the best line. I also liked the March Hare. It was one of my favorite characters in the movie along with the Red Queen.
> 
> Yea, Tim Burton gets a big _fuck you _for this movie.



What line would that be? The Caterpiller is primarily only known for saying "Who are You?" smoking a hookah and turning into a butterfly...which he did.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

The Caterpillar turns red when he gets angry.  He gets angry when Alice calls him 'small'.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Caterpillar turns red when he gets angry.  He gets angry when Alice calls him 'small'.



To be honest, I don't see a good place for that line to be, it wouldn't make sense in his early scene and it would be out of place in the later two.


----------



## CrimsonHug (Mar 8, 2010)

I saw the movie the day it came out. (March 5th). Though, the movie was pretty good. I expected something stupid but it was more interesting then expected. Tim Burton has made some pretty good movies. (:


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

I have been discussing a current rumor with Chee.  The rumor was that Tim Burton was interested in making a Sleeping Beauty spinoff called Maleficent.  I'm worried that the success of Alice In Wonderland will push Disney and Burton to get this project started.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I have been discussing a current rumor with Chee.  The rumor was that Tim Burton was interested in making a Sleeping Beauty spinoff called Maleficent.  I'm worried that the success of Alice In Wonderland will push Disney and Burton to get this project started.



NOOOO!!!!

Success? The movie was horrible! :amazed

I never thought I'd say this...but I really hate Tim's work now.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I've lost interest in Burton. He's too Hot Topic.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 8, 2010)

Emma Bradley said:


> Success? The movie was horrible! :amazed



Success in this case is measured in the 100 million it made this weekend. That's always been the determining factor for such considerations, not the quality of the film.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 8, 2010)

C_Akutabi said:


> Success in this case is measured in the 100 million it made this weekend. That's always been the determining factor for such considerations, not the quality of the film.





Great, next thing we'll hear is a Avatar 2 by James Cameron and the world will end 

He's gonna screw up another movie too. I'm disappointed in Tim...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 8, 2010)

Maleficent is the best Disney villain of all time.  So I find this particularly troubling.


----------



## Chee (Mar 8, 2010)

I love Scar.


----------



## Koi (Mar 9, 2010)

Scar and Beast are my two favorites, even though Beast isn't _really_ a villain.


Going to see this tomorrow night, though.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 11, 2010)

the movie was underwhelming.  Highly stylized with interesting visuals, but just kind of "bleh".

I prefer Tom Petty's version from his music video.  That's nightmare fuel 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Angelus (Mar 11, 2010)

^I agree, it wasn't that good. The whole "Alice is our saviour" storyline was bullshit, the Jabberwocky (sp?) was just some random lame dragon and during the final fight I almost expected Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli to enter the scene. It was also funny how Alice became all badass at the end of the movie.

It's also interesting that the Jabberwockys laser beam attack blew up the whole village, but when Alice was hiding behind a simple stone pillar it didn't have any effect at all...

The Hatter, the March Hare and Anne Heathaway as the stoned White Queen where pretty good though, same with the Cheshire Cat. In the end, the movie was OK, just not as good as I'd expected.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 11, 2010)

A movie based on Maleficent? Where did you hear this rumor?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 11, 2010)

Look on Rottentomatoes... you will find an article on there somewhere.  Burton discusses future plans.


----------



## The World (Mar 11, 2010)

LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

JOHNNY DEPP BREAK DANCING WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!

HOW LOW WILL YOU GO? NO PUN INTENDED? WHY AM I TYPING IN ALL CAPS? WHER DID MY BOTTLE OF JACK DANIELS DISAPPEAR TO?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Mar 11, 2010)

i was going to see this with someone..but since i'm hear how bleh the story is, we might as well see the crazies.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

the dance scene was weird.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> the movie was underwhelming.  Highly stylized with interesting visuals, but just kind of "bleh".
> 
> I prefer Tom Petty's version from his music video.  That's nightmare fuel
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0JvF9vpqx8[/YOUTUBE]



I did too 



> the dance scene was weird.


That's what I thought. It made all the babies laugh the...but what was the point of it?


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

Burton probably added it in to watch Depp shake his ass. He does have a boner for him afterall.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> Burton probably added it in to watch Depp shake his ass. He does have a boner for him afterall.



Who doesn't?


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

I            don't.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> I            don't.



It twas a joke ^.^


----------



## Chee (Mar 12, 2010)

I know. But I don't care that much for him. Never did.


----------



## Koi (Mar 12, 2010)

Speaking of Burton!  If anyone's in the New York City area any time soon, the Museum of Modern Art (MoMA) actually has this really amazing exhibition of his work.  It has drawings going back to when he was a kid, to his time at Disney, and concept work from all his movies.  It's really something.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Mar 12, 2010)

i heard this movie was so gay it scared a few people straight...


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Chee said:


> I know. But I don't care that much for him. Never did.



Oh. lol

I don't like the fact they cast Johnny with the same people, its annoying.


----------



## Koi (Mar 12, 2010)

That doesn't bother me, just because Depp and Bonham-Carter fit so nicely into the oddball characters written for them.  It's not like watching every Adam Sandler + co movie where everyone plays pretty much the same character over and over.


----------



## keiiya (Mar 12, 2010)

Depp with a Scottish accent was the best part of the film in my opinion!

I loved all of the characters, especially the Cheshire cat, and I was rather surprised by how much I like Wasikowska as Alice. But I found the plot that they had all been placed in to be very underwhelming. I felt the third act ruined the film for me the most. I didn't see why a story like Alice in Wonderland needed an action sequence to end the movie. It took too much away from the original flavour of the story.


----------



## Terra Branford (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, I liked the idea at first. But it seems like...I dunno, it's getting old or something >.>


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

Koi said:


> Speaking of Burton!  If anyone's in the New York City area any time soon, the Museum of Modern Art (MoMA) actually has this really amazing exhibition of his work.  It has drawings going back to when he was a kid, to his time at Disney, and concept work from all his movies.  It's really something.



cool, i'll check out their site to see how long it's running, maybe i can catch it when i visit NJ next week.

Burton and Depp used to be more cutting edge and weird.  I'm pretty sure depp still has it (seen his barber movie), but burton went a little mainstream this time.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2010)

I personally really enjoyed the movie.

Maybe it's because I went with a bunch of kids so the effect was slightly larger, but overall it was a great film. I particularly liked the Cheshire cat as well as Johnny Depp's Hatter. 

The only actress I took poorly to was Anne Hathaway. She did not do so well as the White Queen in my opinion. She neither looked the part nor conveyed the feeling. 

I loved Alice though. And the supporting cast was all very good as well. Even though they were all animated.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 12, 2010)

hathaway looked manish. and i kept hoping for naked alice, didn't get any.


----------



## Darth (Mar 12, 2010)

^Came close a few times though.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, I just googled the Burton and Maleficent rumor, and I really hope it isn't true. Burton's style works well for certain things, like Sweeney Todd, but I honestly don't see working for Maleficent at all.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2010)

Hated the movie.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 13, 2010)

I read Wizard of Oz is next.


----------



## Chee (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope Tim Burton isn't going to do it. He'll make Dorthy have to kill a dragon, too.


----------



## mystictrunks (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe they'll do the other Oz books.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 13, 2010)

This is Tim Burton's next remake.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOcVkofa1AU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 13, 2010)

Wicked was enough of a makeover for the Wizard of Oz universe.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

Did anybody do some LSD before they went to see this movie?


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2010)

> I read Wizard of Oz is next.



Oh god I hope not, honestly this Alice was such a hollow adaptation. Johnny Depp was awful as the madhatter. Burton should stop doing adaptations, I can't think of one other than Batman that he's done well.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

He didn't even do Batman well. I hate it.


----------



## SPN (Mar 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> Did anybody do some LSD before they went to see this movie?



Seems to be the only way to enjoy it.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> Oh god I hope not, honestly this Alice was such a hollow adaptation. Johnny Depp was awful as the madhatter. Burton should stop doing adaptations, I can't think of one other than Batman that he's done well.



I keep hearing this so I just want to know, how was Johnny Depp awful as the Mad Hatter?


----------



## ~riku~ (Mar 14, 2010)

I thought he was okay as Hatter 

But I love Depp's acting, I'm not partial to any actor, but he's my only exception >__>

I think the film was wonderful (my opinion). I don't really know why it's receiving harsh criticisms, it didn't fail terribly or anything. Mia even looked quite like Alice too.


----------



## Yeobo (Mar 14, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> ^I agree, it wasn't that good. The whole "Alice is our saviour" storyline was bullshit, the Jabberwocky (sp?) was just some random lame dragon and during the final fight *I almost expected Aragorn, Legolas and Gimli to enter the scene.* It was also funny how Alice became all badass at the end of the movie.



Dude, that would be beast. <3 LotR. 

Anyway, I haven't seen it yet because I normally go to movies with dad, who has no interest in this movie. I kind of do, mostly because I find the Madhatter's design to be interesting. We'll most likely Redbox it though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

Mider T said:


> I keep hearing this so I just want to know, how was Johnny Depp awful as the Mad Hatter?



He wasn't really all that crazy.  He laughed once in a while, but that was it.

Compare him to March Hare? The Mad Hatter looks like he's on tranquilizers.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 14, 2010)

Yeah, I didn't think he was that crazy. At times he acted crazy, but that just seemed to be because he was broken by the red queens takeover. 

To be honest, Johnny Depp worried me. I hated him in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" and the trailers for this reminded me way too much of that. But I liked him a lot here. It's over-the-top, but it's supposed to be. 

I actually like the fact that he didn't steal the show either. The other wonderland characters were all very interesting.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't think he was supposed to be stupid crazy like he was in the original, since he was more of a main character with actual development and influential to the plot.  Audience had to understand to an extent as well too.


----------



## Chee (Mar 14, 2010)

^^ That's stupid. He's the _mad_ hatter. Not the fall-in-love-with-me-and-quote-your-dad hatter.



MartialHorror said:


> Yeah, I didn't think he was that crazy. At times he acted crazy, but that just seemed to be because he was broken by the red queens takeover.
> 
> To be honest, Johnny Depp worried me. I hated him in "Charlie and the Chocolate Factory" and the trailers for this reminded me way too much of that. But I liked him a lot here. It's over-the-top, but it's supposed to be.
> 
> I actually like the fact that he didn't steal the show either. The other wonderland characters were all very interesting.



That part where he was having a flash back reminded me of Charlie and the Chocolate Factory. 
It was a horrible flash back too, I was like, "really? A corny flash back? Fuck this shit."


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 14, 2010)

> That's stupid. He's the mad hatter. Not the fall-in-love-with-me-and-quote-your-dad hatter.



This. He wasn't the Mad Hatter, he was Johnny Depp with a hat in Alice In Wonderland.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 16, 2010)

Tim Burton's Alice In Wonderland #1 two weeks in a row with $62 Million this weekend


----------



## C_Akutabi (Mar 17, 2010)

I liked this storyline better when American McGee's name was in front instead of Burton's and it hadn't been Disneyfied. When I first heard a plot synopsis I thought this was an adaptation of the game. Then it became obvious that Alice was not insane and the cards fell into place after that.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 17, 2010)

Chee said:


> He wasn't really all that crazy.  He laughed once in a while, but that was it.
> 
> Compare him to March Hare? The Mad Hatter looks like he's on tranquilizers.



It's like March Hare sucked up all of the Hatter's insanity inbetween movies, concisdering how batshit insane he acted.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 22, 2010)

_This weekend, Alice joined the list of the Top 50 all-time domestic blockbusters sitting at number 45 between Shrek  ($267.7M) and Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets ($262M)._


----------



## The World (Mar 22, 2010)

Sad day in movie history.


----------



## darkangelcel (Mar 22, 2010)

I liked it.
Not as much as other works from Tim, but it was good!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 22, 2010)

People must like torturing themselves to go watch this shit more than once...


----------



## Rukia (Mar 22, 2010)

I'd be willing to watch a March Hare compilation video on Youtube at some point.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 22, 2010)

I saw this and thought it was interesting though the whole ballerina White Queen shit began to get a bit annoying, not to mention how all of a sudden it's a war.

Chess much?


----------



## Koi (Mar 23, 2010)

I liked the little hidden chess motifs here and there-- like the capitals of the columns in the White Queen's palace.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 24, 2010)

Alice In Wonderland Writer To re-team with Tim Burton to Take On Malificent?



> Having scored a hit with "Alice in Wonderland," Disney and screenwriter Linda Woolverton are teaming to bring to the big screen "Maleficent," a live-action take on the evil queen in the 1959 animated classic "Sleeping Beauty."
> 
> "Maleficent" might reunite Woolverton with Tim Burton; it's one of a handful of projects the filmmaker is circling. His interest in the character was piqued in the summer when he was in post on "Alice," and the studio and Burton's camp have been trying to keep a lid on the project, though the Web site Ain't It Cool News mentioned Burton's interest in January.
> 
> No deal has been made with Burton, and the hiring of Woolverton is the first concrete step forward in its development.


----------



## colours (Mar 24, 2010)

Chee said:


> I've lost interest in Burton. He's too Hot Topic.



 

this


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 24, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Alice In Wonderland Writer To re-team with Tim Burton to Take On Malificent?



No...No just no I don't want a movie about Maleficent...especially from Tim Burton.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

I swear to god if Tim Burton touches anymore Disney classics, I will personally strangle him with the latest Hottopic Alice in Wonderland hoodie. Who's trendy now, cunt?

I agree with the March Hare, he was the ONLY good thing about this movie. However, even he couldn't aid in making me give this film anything higher than a 0/10.
And god dammit, why are people still watching this? Anyone who says this movie is good is a blatant liar or a schizophrenic. 
Usually I can accept contrasting opinions, but not when this shit sucked so horribly.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> I swear to god if Tim Burton touches anymore Disney classics, I will personally strangle him with the latest Hottopic Alice in Wonderland hoodie. Who's trendy now, cunt?
> 
> I agree with the March Hare, he was the ONLY good thing about this movie. However, even he couldn't aid in making me give this film anything higher than a 0/10.
> And god dammit, why are people still watching this? Anyone who says this movie is good is a blatant liar or a schizophrenic.
> Usually I can accept contrasting opinions, but not when this shit sucked so horribly.



I wouldn't say it was that terrible, it was average nothing more nothing less. It fell short of it's hype and fell down due to it's lacluster script...but that doesn't mean it deserves a 0 in my opinion maybe a 4 or 5 to be honest. 

Don't get me wrong it was bad just not as bad as you're trying to make it.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> I wouldn't say it was that terrible, it was average nothing more nothing less. It fell short of it's hype and fell down due to it's lacluster script...but that doesn't mean it deserves a 0 in my opinion maybe a 4 or 5 to be honest.
> 
> Don't get me wrong it was bad just not as bad as you're trying to make it.



To me this was the absolute epitome of shit.
What hype? That it would suck ass?
Lackluster doesn't even begin to describe the levels of retardation and ass that were abundant in that script.
To post a rant of mine:
"It sucked. No, let me rescind that statement. It wasn't anything. Not great, not horrible, not anything but...there. Almost every other Alice remake or reimagining managed to capture the original point of the novels: a whimsical, psychedelic accepting of childhood and curiosity. Carroll didn't want to jump on any literary bandwagons. Akin to J.M. Barries Peter Pan, Alice in Wonderland emphasized the beauty and innocence of childhood. Fuck coming of age, gripping the child in one's heart is the greatest unity one can achieve.
So, what did this piece of ass say? THE EXACT OPPOSITE. This fucking quack named Tim Burton beat the everliving shit out of Carroll's vision and reduced it to mere dust. Let's analyze this by the title, shall we? "Alice." Oh, great job, let's make the main character bored out of her mind, a generic prophesied hero, and a dumb brod to boot. Jesus, I think the only thing she had more life than in the film was the fake ass CGI bull crap. "In." What was she in? A child's fantasies induced with touches of LSD influenced visions? Oh, sorry, Burton decided to give everyone a cliche, contrived fantasy tale. "Wonderland." Oh, WHAT? It's called Underland, huh? What were the writers even thinking? There's no reason to change the goddamn name, but I guess for this film it'd be best regarded as "Fuck My Ass My Name is Tim Burton Land." Everything was wrong. It was demeaning to the audience. It fucked up the mythos. I hope this movie sets an example. A director shouldn't create a movie for the sake of appealing to trendy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at Hottopic, it should possess a message and aspire to entertain. Fuck this shit.


----------



## RisingVengeance (Mar 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> No...No just no I don't want a movie about Maleficent...especially from Tim Burton.



Have to agree with ya there, who knows where'd he go with it.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

> A director shouldn't create a movie for the sake of appealing to trendy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) at Hottopic, it should possess a message and aspire to entertain. Fuck this shit.





I somewhat agree with your rant. Except, I don't think they changed the name to _Underland_? What part was that from?


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

Chee said:


> I somewhat agree with your rant. Except, I don't think they changed the name to _Underland_? What part was that from?



Don't you remember? I think it was the caterpillar that said Alice obviously had trouble hearing when she was little because the world was actually called Underland.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Seriously? I'd have to watch that part again, I wasn't really paying attention. In my head I was thinking, "is this movie over _yet?_"


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

He took the "Wonder" out of "Wonderland"?


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Awww, shit. He did. 



> 'Alice in Wonderland' Stills - Photo Gallery on Yahoo! Movies
> And the people of *Underland* need Alice." *Underland* has come upon hard times since the ... Cheshire Cat in Walt Disney Pictures' Alice in Wonderland - 2010 ...
> movies.yahoo.com/photos//gallery/1864/alice-in-wonderland-stills - Cached



Sigh. I hate this movie even more.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

Alice did go/fall *under*ground to a unknown *land* in the movie.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=irWnEcavyS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Prowler (Mar 25, 2010)

lol, Johnny Depp


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

I fucking hate that part.


----------



## Adonis (Mar 25, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Alice did go/fall *under*ground to a unknown *land* in the movie.



I'm not saying it doesn't make sense, it just seems like a convenient way to explain why Burton's Wonderland lacks a lot of the majesty and magic of Carroll's books or the Disney version. Appeal to false advertising.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 25, 2010)

I groaned as loudly as I could during that scene.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

I was too tired of the movie to say anything or do anything. I just sat there and watched, my brain turning to mush.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2010)

Fuck.  I can't believe this shit.  The horrible Maleficent rumor is gaining steam?  Disney has hired a writer?  The same shitty writer that wrote the screen play for Alice in Wonderland?  

Horrible news.  Maleficent is probably Disney's best character.  She should never be touched.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Wait. That's still a rumor right?


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2010)

Someone posted something on the last page.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Sigh. That movie is gonna be terrible too. I just know it.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> To me this was the absolute epitome of shit.
> What hype? That it would suck ass?
> Lackluster doesn't even begin to describe the levels of retardation and ass that were abundant in that script.
> To post a rant of mine:
> ...



Please this movie is nowhere near the level of movies like Catwoman, Battlefield Earth, Dragonball Evolution and Jennifer's Body...all of which deserve a 0 more than Alice in Wonderland does.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

I think Disney were waiting for a response from the audience. And since the hollow brained tits have enjoyed this shit, Burton has the permission to go and rape Maleficent.

Heaven forbid he ruins Wizard of Oz too

Just goes to show what kind of audience we have these days, unless theres a fucking war at the end its not a mainstream big budget movie


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

God, I hope he goes no where near Wizard of Oz.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

> God, I hope he goes no where near Wizard of Oz.



I can just imagine it right now, the TinMan will do breakdancing at the end. 

Also I just realised the "Underland" thing aswell, just an icing on the shitcake that was the film.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

And Dorothy will fall in love with the TinMan and fight the Wicked Witch of the West with a water bending power she acquired while in the castle, fighting the flying 3D CGI monkeys.

Put on your 3D glasses everyone! That flying house in a tornado is coming atcha!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 25, 2010)

You forgot Oz will be a waste land, and Dorothy will fight the Wicked witch and her army of monkeys with her army of Munchkins. And all of it in 3D so little guys will be thrown at you from the screens.


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

All the Munchkins will be OMG GOFFICKSSS!!!


----------



## Emperor Joker (Mar 25, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> You forgot Oz will be a waste land, and Dorothy will fight the Wicked witch and her army of monkeys with her army of Munchkins. And all of it in 3D so little guys will be thrown at you from the screens.



Tim Burton presents: Dwarf Tossing: The Movie!


----------



## Chee (Mar 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Tim Burton presents: Dwarf Tossing: The Movie!



I'd totally pay to see that actually. 2 hours of dwarfs flying through the air and in 3D? Shit yea, I'd totally pay $9.50.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 25, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Please this movie is nowhere near the level of movies like Catwoman, Battlefield Earth, Dragonball Evolution and Jennifer's Body...all of which deserve a 0 more than Alice in Wonderland does.


Difference of opinion on 1 count. Jennifer's Body was better than Alice in Wonderland.  It at least had some humor in it (dialogue, Devil's Kettle, Low Shoulder, etc).


----------



## illmatic (Mar 25, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Difference of opinion on 1 count. Jennifer's Body was better than Alice in Wonderland.  It at least had some humor in it (dialogue, Devil's Kettle, Low Shoulder, etc).



It also had Megan Fox.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> I'd totally pay to see that actually. 2 hours of dwarfs flying through the air and in 3D? Shit yea, I'd totally pay $9.50.



show me where to get 3d tickets for 10$?!  The price is even going up by 5$


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

narutosimpson said:


> show me where to get 3d tickets for 10$?!  The price is even going up by 5$



At my theater, last time I bought a 3D ticket at matinee, it was $9. It's probably around $10 now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Yea, I know. But it won't go up to $14 for matinee, they wouldn't get any customers.

Shit, that would be like $17 for regular price.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah Im just gonna watch films online from now, no film I've watched in the last two years was worth the ticket.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Luckily, I have a sixth sense about what movie is shit and what movie is worth my time.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)

i ain't payin 20$ to watch avatar. or 40$ to take a girl with me


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Spend that $40 on a hooker.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 26, 2010)

yeah, i'm trying to get some.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 26, 2010)

Chee said:


> Luckily, I have a sixth sense about what movie is shit and what movie is worth my time.



Asking Rukia/Martialhorror what movie to see hardly counts as a six sense.


----------



## Chee (Mar 26, 2010)

Fokk you illmatic! 

I'd trust Rukia over Martial anytime. I mean Rukia's 10/10 for Twilight was right on.


----------



## illmatic (Mar 27, 2010)

Angelina Jolie As Maleficent? 


> With "Maleficent," the postmodern take on "Sleeping Beauty," gaining momentum at Disney, there's also a star who could be surging with it: Angelina Jolie.
> Earlier this week, the news broke that Disney had hired its longtime collaborator Linda Woolverton ("Beauty and the Beast," "The Lion King") to work on the screenplay for the live-action take on the 50-year-old hit. (Maleficent is the evil fairy godmother in the Disney film; this story would be told, "Wicked"-like, from her perspective.)
> 
> Both Tim Burton and Angelina Jolie had last spring been rumored to join the project, which Disney has been kicking around for a while as a way to mine its library, among other things. Burton's involvement remains unclear as he contemplates several projects. But sources say that, as of the last few weeks, Jolie is keen on the film and would like to sign on to play the titular villain.
> ...


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Mar 27, 2010)

Not really looking forward to it since Alice in Wonderland was pretty bad. Hope Tim Burton doesn't think about adding some epic fantasy twist to this too.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2010)

Angelina Jolie would be a decent choice.  I would still prefer for the film to never be made though.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

That would be one hot Maleficent.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2010)

Angelina Jolie and her bloody expressionless face, yay


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2010)

I think her script choice has been questionable lately.  I think she is a decent actress though.  Original Sin, Girl Interrupted, and Changeling.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

Yea, when she's not doing those action movies, she's decent.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2010)

She's an okay actress but the whole pouting, monotone voice and Im gonna act like a prostitute puts me off.


----------



## Rukia (Mar 27, 2010)

Gia is a lousy movie.  But there are certain scenes that make it worth owning.


----------



## Chee (Mar 27, 2010)

Never even heard of Gia.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 27, 2010)

Elizabeth Mitchell was in that film


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Mar 28, 2010)

Whoever said that Alice in Wonderland doesn't deserve a 0 needs to seriously reevaluate their schema for bad movies, considering this shit was essentially a paradigm shift in the realm of awful films.


----------



## Narcissus (Mar 28, 2010)

After her role as Grendle's Mother in Beowulf, I'm worried about how horrible Maleficent could be now, considering how the Beowulf movie butchered the original Epic Poem.

And I figured there would be some comparison to Wicked eventually due to the similarity.

Still haven't seen Alice yet. I'll probably watch it online so I can finally see it for myself.


----------



## illmatic (Apr 11, 2010)

Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland is the highest 2010 released grossing movie right now with a world wide box office of $741,023,000.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 15, 2010)

After all this time, I've finally saw this movie last night (yes I know I'm late). After seeing it, I have to say it's been blown out of proportion in both directions. It was not worthy of either all the hate or praise it was getting, as it was neither an outstanding film, nor a horrible one. It was really just average. Nothing more and nothing less.

What I DID hate was the Mad Hatter dancing at the end and the changing of the name Wonderland to Underland. The Jabberwoky was also very underwhelming as it was portrayed as such a big threat throughout the movie.

Otherwise, it was so-so.


----------



## Sanity Check (Jul 16, 2010)

Finally saw this on DVD.  Felt like I was watching fan-fiction.  

Actually, no.  That's too insulting.

..To fan-fiction.


----------



## Ema Skye (Jul 17, 2010)

Great, that's all we need is for Tim Burton to ruin another Disney classic, I already have a bad feeling about this movie


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jul 17, 2010)

Narcissus said:


> After all this time, I've finally saw this movie last night (yes I know I'm late). After seeing it, I have to say it's been blown out of proportion in both directions. It was not worthy of either all the hate or praise it was getting, as it was neither an outstanding film, nor a horrible one. It was really just average. Nothing more and nothing less.
> 
> What I DID hate was the Mad Hatter dancing at the end and the changing of the name Wonderland to Underland. The Jabberwoky was also very underwhelming as it was portrayed as such a big threat throughout the movie.
> 
> Otherwise, it was so-so.



i sort of like the fapperwocky.


----------



## illmatic (Jul 17, 2010)

Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland has beaten Chris Nolan's The Dark Knight.

Worldwide Box office = $1,023,285,206


----------



## Kuromaku (Jul 18, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Angelina Jolie As Maleficent?



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF-

No, just no.  The original is perfect as it is.


----------



## Ennoea (Jul 18, 2010)

> Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland has beaten Chris Nolan's The Dark Knight.
> 
> Worldwide Box office = $1,023,285,206



This world needs to burn.


----------



## Angelus (Jul 18, 2010)

illmatic said:


> Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland has beaten Chris Nolan's The Dark Knight.
> 
> Worldwide Box office = $1,023,285,206



I guess lots of kids and their families saw this movie. I fear we'll see a sequel of this movie soon...


----------

